# Adenomyosis and refusal for ED treatment???



## JennyB100 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi,
It seems there are different, or often no, opinions whether or not the condition adenomyosis plays a role in infertility. 

After costly and extensive tests the docs say I have it, so now I am wondering if anyone out there who is over 40 and has it has ever been refused DE treatment here in the UK or abroad based on the condition. 

Also happy stories of successful BFP with own, or DE, while having adenomyosis would be nice to hear! 

Jen


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Jen,

Didn't want to read and run... unfortunately I don't know the answer, but if you email the clinics who offer DE tx here and abroad, most will provide you with a response I feel.  Those worth their salt, anyway.  I guess severity may play a part, so as much info as you can give them the better I guess.

Good luck.

Jo
x


----------



## Elizzybeth (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello JennyB100

I don't know the answer about refusal from clinics in the UK. However, you can find success stories and research info on adenomyosis under the "Diagnosis/Uterine Lining" thread. Best of luck to you and if you are successful please make sure to share on the successes link!!

Elizzybeth


----------



## Mum of 1 at last! (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Jeny

I have never been officially diagnosed with Adenomyosis however I have had all the signs and symptoms, Iam now having treatment at a clinic in Greece where amongst other things I am being treated for it due to my high number of bfn's with no apparent reason for failure.

Elizzybeth - I am now going to the link you memntioned- Thankyou!!!  

Good luck ladies!  

Sarah xx


----------



## Mum of 1 at last! (Jun 20, 2011)

PS - I am 44 and using donor embryos!


----------

